
These Breasts Nailed Anonymous Hacker In FBI Case - MarlonPro
http://gizmodo.com/5901430/these-breasts-nailed-anonymous-hacker-in-fbi-case
======
stevenw36
Take away from the article: Wipe EXIF data from photos before you use them to
taunt authorities after committing crimes.

